# What video game will always be nostalgic for you?



## eazy (Aug 5, 2021)

For me, Tecmo Bowl


----------



## quackattack (Aug 5, 2021)

Goldeneye on N64.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 5, 2021)

Adventure - Atari 2600

Twisted Metal 2.  Many late nights in college playing this with roommates.


----------



## DEADlifter (Aug 5, 2021)

eazy said:


> For me, Tecmo Bowl
> 
> View attachment 12875


In my friend group we had one rule.  You can't be the Raiders.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 5, 2021)

Pong!


----------



## eazy (Aug 5, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> Pong!


Did you have this one? or Atari


----------



## DEADlifter (Aug 5, 2021)

This is a tough one.  Super Mario Bros. 3 or Punch Out


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 5, 2021)

I forgot about Contra.  That game was legendary.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 5, 2021)

eazy said:


> Did you have this one? or Atari
> 
> View attachment 12877


No, our family could not afford that one. We had to get the Sears version...


----------



## Adrenolin (Aug 5, 2021)

quackattack said:


> Goldeneye on N64.


Same. Goldeneye and Perfect Dark on N64


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 5, 2021)

I had Atari 2600, Atari 5200, Sega Saturn, Sony PS1, Sony PS2.

Then I moved onto PC games.


----------



## DEADlifter (Aug 5, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Same. Goldeneye and Perfect Dark on N64


Played a ton of Bond in college.  Grenade launchers in the Temple.  LFG


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 5, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> I had Atari 2600, Atari 5200, Sega Saturn, Sony PS1, Sony PS2.
> 
> Then I moved onto PC games.


PC is the only way to go.  Video games were banned in my house growing up so I went a little overboard in college.  After that I got into building PCs and went crazy with that too.  

I remember thinking my friends Atari was the coolest thing ever.  We'd play Adventure, Combat, and Space Invaders (another one I forgot).


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 5, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> PC is the only way to go.  Video games were banned in my house growing up so I went a little overboard in college.  After that I got into building PCs and went crazy with that too.
> 
> I remember thinking my friends Atari was the coolest thing ever.  We'd play Adventure, Combat, and Space Invaders (another one I forgot).


I still love Space Invaders!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 5, 2021)

Nhl 93


----------



## CJ (Aug 5, 2021)

Legend of Zelda


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 5, 2021)

All these posts are making me remember more games.  In middle school I used to play Hardball on my buddies commodore 64 all the time.  we'd play that for hours and trade baseball cards all night.


----------



## RISE (Aug 5, 2021)

Goldeneye, Turok, Mortal Kombat, Rush, that one game with Bruce Willis, Kain Soul Reaver....quite a few.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Aug 5, 2021)

eazy said:


> Did you have this one? or Atari
> 
> View attachment 12877



I did have that one (Pong) and hated video games ever since... Never got into them.
WE actually went outside and played sports back in those days.


----------



## snake (Aug 5, 2021)

Some of you may find this interesting 









						High Score | Netflix Official Site
					

This docuseries traces the history of classic video games, featuring insights from the innovators who brought these worlds and characters to life.




					www.netflix.com


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 5, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> PC is the only way to go.  Video games were banned in my house growing up so I went a little overboard in college.  After that I got into building PCs and went crazy with that too.
> 
> I remember thinking my friends Atari was the coolest thing ever.  We'd play Adventure, Combat, and Space Invaders (another one I forgot).


Played a lot of Sega Genesis, Nintendo, Super Nintendo, but never owned my own.

I started building my own PCs around Windows 95/98 and have been doing it ever since.

Got my degree in IT in 2012.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 5, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> Played a lot of Sega Genesis, Nintendo, Super Nintendo, but never owned my own.
> 
> I started building my own PCs around Windows 95/98 and have been doing it ever since.
> 
> Got my degree in IT in 2012.


What's your current build look like?


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 5, 2021)

snake said:


> Some of you may find this interesting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I held the world record on Defender for about a month.

My name was published in Games magazine!


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 5, 2021)

Anyone remember Xaxxon?  Were you flew the ship at a weird angle?  I think it might have been a Colecovision game.


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Aug 5, 2021)

Pitfall atari or gran tourismo 1 and 2

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 5, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> What's your current build look like?


Parts are getting old...

Phanteks Eclipse case
EVGA SuperNova 850W
Intel i7-4790K @ 4.0GHz liquid cooled
G.Skill 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3 2400 @ CL10
Samsung 870 Evo 1TB SSD
Mushkin 256GB SSD x 2
WD Black 1 TB HDD
EVGA GTX 1070 FTW Gaming
BenQ 27" 2160p IPS
Windows 10 Pro Retail 64-bit


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Aug 5, 2021)

Oh man... donkey Kong on super Nintendo. I actually still have mine


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 5, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> Anyone remember Xaxxon?  Were you flew the ship at a weird angle?  I think it might have been a Colecovision game.


I remember it as Zaxxon as the stand up arcade version. Loved that game. But I remember that one too!

You remember Bosconian?


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 5, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> Parts are getting old...
> 
> Phanteks Eclipse case
> EVGA SuperNova 850W
> ...


Not bad though.  A CPU upgrade might bump things up a bit.  I was rocking an i7 3930K until last summer.  Did a complete rebuild but took my son's old GPU cause he got a 2070 super.    Current build

Phanteks Evolv Shift mini itx case
Corsair SF 600 psu
Ryzen 3800X @4.2 with AIO EVGA liquid cooling
Gigabyte Aorus X570
Gskill 32GB (2x16)
Sabrent Rockect 1TB NVME SSD
Nvidia 1060 6GB
4 monitor setup with old Dell PLP setup and a newer LG 29" on top
Windows 10 Pro 64 bit

I never game anymore but use this as my main work PC and do some CAD design for home projects.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 5, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> I remember it as Zaxxon as the stand up arcade version. Loved that game. But I remember that one too!
> 
> You remember Bosconian?


That's the one I"m thinking of.


----------



## TeddyBear (Aug 5, 2021)

Pokemon Red on Gameboy Color (technically not in color) was the first game we were allowed to own. My little brother got Blue.
All of our friends got Pokemon too, great time as a kid when everything Pokemon was new.

Also, Mario Kart 64. If we had good grades our parents would let us rent an N64 from Blockbuster for the week during the holidays.

Smash Bros is life.

You guys are great. Big. Strong. Aesthetic.

I will whip you in Super Smash Bros.


----------



## eazy (Aug 5, 2021)

dted23 said:


> rent an N64 from Blockbuster


crazy times


----------



## Send0 (Aug 5, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> No, our family could not afford that one. We had to get the Sears version...


I actually have one of those right now. I have like $35k in retro games and consoles; I didn't pay that much, but it's how much the value has inflated to. I have a whole room in my house dedicated to it _(currently under construction/being renovated)._

I'm a video game nerd, and I'm not ashamed of it 😂


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 5, 2021)

Let's see some pics of this room.  Sounds epic.


----------



## eazy (Aug 5, 2021)

honorable mention


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Aug 5, 2021)

You mean


RISE said:


> Goldeneye, Turok, Mortal Kombat, Rush, that one game with Bruce Willis, Kain Soul Reaver....quite a


Smash


dted23 said:


> Pokemon Red on Gameboy Color (technically not in color) was the first game we were allowed to own. My little brother got Blue.
> All of our friends got Pokemon too, great time as a kid when everything Pokemon was new.
> 
> Also, Mario Kart 64. If we had good grades our parents would let us rent an N64 from Blockbuster for the week during the holidays.
> ...


S


dted23 said:


> Pokemon Red on Gameboy Color (technically not in color) was the first game we were allowed to own. My little brother got Blue.
> All of our friends got Pokemon too, great time as a kid when everything Pokemon was new.
> 
> Also, Mario Kart 64. If we had good grades our parents would let us rent an N64 from Blockbuster for the week during the holidays.
> ...


Smash Bros!!!! I had forgotten


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Aug 5, 2021)

JakeRuss91 said:


> You mean
> 
> Smash
> 
> ...


I know this isn't a "golden era" game, but how many of you guys are crazy about call of duty. I'm guilty.


----------



## eazy (Aug 5, 2021)

JakeRuss91 said:


> I know this isn't a "golden era" game, but how many of you guys are crazy about call of duty. I'm guilty.


it's too much. 

I'm still on contra. 2D left to right scroll. 2 buttons jump shoot.


----------



## Trump (Aug 5, 2021)

Manic miner commador 64


----------



## j2048b (Aug 5, 2021)

I have 2 apps on my phone for "retro" games

Mike tysons punch out
Super mario bros (the first one) 
Tecmo bowl (Lawrence taylor was fast af, bo and marcus, buffalo bills d was amazing) and of course the 49ers...
Super tecmo bowl

Nba jam

There are many more iv forgotten about


----------



## Send0 (Aug 5, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> Let's see some pics of this room.  Sounds epic.


It's being renovated, so room is empty at the moment. I'll post pics when it's done.


----------



## Send0 (Aug 5, 2021)

eazy said:


> honorable mention
> 
> View attachment 12878


Dysentery, every f'n time.


----------



## ccpro (Aug 5, 2021)

Track & field was pretty cool, you could cheat by holding a comb between your index and ring finger....hitting the buttons alot faster.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 5, 2021)

A friend of mine still has the arcade version of this game in his house.  I rarely ever get past the javelin.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 5, 2021)

Bosconian


----------



## Mind2muscle (Aug 6, 2021)

There’s too many to list of all of them….here’s the ones I can remember right now….Contra, Excite bike, Mortal Kombat, teenage mutant ninja turtles, tony Hawk, Goldeneye, super Mario world N64, Mario kart, Twisted Metal 2….oh man what I would give to go back in time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sfw509 (Aug 6, 2021)

So many.

Mouse trap on ColecoVision was the first video game I remember playing.

My NES days its definitely Super Mario Brothers 3, Contra, Legend of Zelda, and Mega Man 2. 

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles arcade game was the best brawler ever. So many quarters...

I still break out the Super Nintendo for some Sim City and NCAA Basketball. And my Wife whips my ass in Street Fighter 2.

Good times.


----------



## ftf (Aug 6, 2021)

Oregon Trail at school in the library. Utopia on my neighbor's Intelevision. Contra may be the best NES game ever. Mortal Combat arcade game while we were skipping school and hanging out at the Mini-Mart. The first HALO. Star wars Battlefront on the PS2.


----------



## rawdeal (Aug 6, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> Pong!


Fucking  YES!!!

thought I was gonna have to scroll through ENDLESS young guy shit to do a post


----------



## MrBafner (Aug 6, 2021)

Red Alert was the ultimate for me


----------



## deadlift666 (Aug 6, 2021)

Sonic on Sega Genesis 
Gran Turismo on PS1


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Aug 6, 2021)

Battle toads

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 6, 2021)

Shadow Man on PS1


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Aug 6, 2021)

I was all excited when they introduced Warcraft III Reforged because I played Warcraft III and the expansion from 2002 to 2005.  Literally every free moment of my time was spent playing that game and at one time I was top 10 in the North American ladder.  

Either Blizzard ruined the game or I have changed because I spent a lot of time playing Reforged when I had COVID in 2020 and it just wasn't the same as I remembered it.  I even played with pros and beat pros and it didn't bring me the same joy...


----------



## BrotherIron (Aug 7, 2021)

Quake and Doom.


----------



## Megatron28 (Aug 8, 2021)

Tecmo Bowl and Hockey '94


----------



## j2048b (Aug 9, 2021)

Megatron28 said:


> Tecmo Bowl and Hockey '94


Fuck yeah i always played with funky swadling

There were q few nhl games where u could pick a dudes name from inside the paper that came with the games, once u set up ur team u make a few and mine was always funky swadling and he was awesome


----------



## j2048b (Aug 9, 2021)

Playing duck hunt, super mario bros and something else at the local corner gas station shoving down butter fingers and droppen dimes into that machine until i was broke, lost or so full of butterfingers i was 💩 orange hahaha


----------

